

Ask HN: What production sites are powered by Google Dart? - mgl

Dear HN,<p>We are intrigued by Google Dart (http://www.dartlang.org/) and seriously thinking about using it for a few next projects but the main question is how sustainable Dart would be in the next years.<p>Do you know any commercial sites and web applications built with Dart and running?
======
sethladd
(disclaimer, I work on the Dart team)

Thanks for the question!

We released Dart as a Technology Preview last year, which means we released
very early in the project's life cycle. We've been collecting feedback and
updating/refactoring the language, libraries, and tools. We've recently
started releasing Milestone builds, which are essentially beta builds of the
SDK and tools. The language does not anticipate backward breaking changes (but
we still anticipate adding features like mixins). The libraries are currently
undergoing changes, driven by feedback from the community and internal users.

The question if you should use Dart _now_ depends on when you need to ship
your projects. Too much will be changing to bet on it to ship your project in
Q1 2013. However, my impression is that if you're shipping in Q2 or after,
Dart should be a good bet.

The Dart community and team is standing by to help if you have any questions
or concerns. You can find us at misc@dartlang.org, dartbug.com, and Stack
Overflow.

------
kyrra
None within google.

Dart is targeting HTML 5 capable browsers and ECMAScript 5 capable browsers...
which tends to means stuff that is current as of today. As google tries to run
on some older browsers as well, dart is not a good solution.... yet.

There are teams within google that are starting to build sites with it, but
nothing is public yet.

~~~
sethladd
From:
[http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answe...](http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=6557)

"In general, Gmail supports the current and prior major release of Chrome,
Firefox, Internet Explorer and Safari on a rolling basis."

I interpret this as IE10 and IE9, at least for Gmail.

------
phaet0n
Blossom.io seems to be using Dart [1, 2].

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4694645>

[2]
[https://plus.google.com/113104647883788326011/posts/RzYVrLRs...](https://plus.google.com/113104647883788326011/posts/RzYVrLRs1YZ)

~~~
tosh
Yes we do. One of our first small Dart codebases is the signup widget for our
upcoming book.

<https://www.blossom.io/growth-engineering>

But we're also working on other stuff to ship. Stay tuned :)

------
mgl
Or have anyone just used it and found stable/mature enough to build commercial
projects?

~~~
phaet0n
Out of curiosity: what do you feel that Dart provides that makes you consider
it (over say other ->JS solutions in the front end and Nodejs on the back)?

Are you even considering using it on the back end?

~~~
sethladd
This answer might help:
[http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/164273/does-d...](http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/164273/does-
dart-have-any-useful-features-for-web-programmers/164304#164304)

Also, performance is looking good: <https://www.dartlang.org/performance/>

